# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πληροφορίες για  ροζέλες

## τραπεζιτης

καλο απογευμα σε ολους νεος σε αυτο το forum και θελω τις γνωμες σας .
εχω στο σπιτι διαφορα μικρα και μεγαλα πτηνα αλλα ποτε παπαγαλους.
ειπα λοιπον να βαλω και απο αυτους και λεω να αρχισω με τις ροζελες μιας και αρεσουν 
στους πιτσιρικαδες που εχω.απο ενα βιβλιο που εχω <<εγκυκλοπαιδεια κατοικιδιων πτηνων >>
εκδοσεις καρακωτσογλου εχω δει διαφορες μεσα αλλα με τα pet που εχω μιλησει μου ειπαν οτι μονο δυο 
εωσ τρια ειδη ερχονται Ελλαδα.Πως μπορω να διαλεξω ενα ζευγαρι και εαν ολες κελαεϊδαν οπως
δυο που εχω εδω δει σε ενα γειτονα .αυτα προς το παρον ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## andreas142

Αυτός ο παπαγάλος έχω την εντύπωση οτί δεν κελαιδά κανει ένα χαρακτηριστικό μονότονο ήχος .Ας μιλήσει και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος

----------


## elena1996

Κατ'αρχας καλως ηρθες!!!!  ::   ::   ::  ...
  Κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειναι σωστο να επιλεγεις παπαγαλους με κριτηριο μονο την εξωτερικη τους εμφανιση..Θα σου προτεινα να παρεις κοκατιλ,διοτι πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ πιο ενδιαφερον πουλια και εξημερωνονται πολυ πιο ευκολα απ'οτι οι ροζελες.Ποσα πουλια θα παρεις,ενα ή περισσοτερα???
  Δευτερον,το πουλακι δεν πρεπει να το παρεις απο πετ σοπ,αλλα απο καποιον εκτροφεα ή απο καποιον που απλα εκτρεφει παπαγαλακια ως χομπυ.
 ::  Αυτα απο ΄μενα,ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.

----------


## marlene

Το πιο ιδιαίτερο στοιχείο που έχουν για εμένα οι παπαγάλοι είναι η προσωπικότητα τους...  ::   Η ξεχωριστή ιδιοσυγκρασία που έχει το κάθε υποείδος αλλα κ το κάθε πουλί! Γιατί τελικά πέρα από την εμφάνιση ή έναν ωραίο ήχο αυτό που μένει είναι η καθημερινή ζωή που μοιράζεσαι με αυτό το πλάσμα κ είναι ένα διάστημα που δεν διαρκεί κ λίγο... μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από 8 ως 65 χρόνια...! Ένας παπαγάλος μπορεί να γίνει σύντροφος για μία ζωή!..  ::   ::  

Γράφεις επίσης ότι έχεις παιδιά.  ::   Πόσο χρονών είναι τα πιτσιρίκια κ πόσο θέλεις να σε βοηθήσουν με την φροντίδα του παπαγάλου...? Στα πτηνά συντροφιάς θέλει κάποια προσοχή η αλληλεπίδραση με τα παιδάκια.. Σε όλα τα κατοικίδια θα μου πεις, απλώς στα μικρότερα είδη θέλει προσοχή για να μην τραυματίσει το παιδί τον παπαγάλο ενώ παίζουν, ε και στα μεγαλύτερα είδη περίπου το αντίστροφο..!  Στο φόρουμ μπορείς να βρείς μία λίστα κ αναφορές στα κυριότερα είδη παπαγάλων συντροφιάς.. Αν θέλεις ψάξε κ ευρύτερα στο ίντερνετ για τα είδη που βρίσκεις περισσότερο ενδιαφέροντα, αναζητώντας άρθρα που να αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένα στο χαρακτήρα κ την κοινωνικότητα του κάθε είδους.. Θα διαπιστώσεις έτσι πoιο είναι αυτό που ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε εσένα κ την οικογένειά σου...!   ::  

Επίσης, πέτυχα πρόσφατα αυτό το βιντεάκι.. Μου αρέσει πολύ ο τρόπος που η γιαγιά μαθαίνει στο εγγονάκι της πως να χαϊδεύει το πουλί..! Η συγκεκριμένη κυρία έχει αρκετά είδη οπότε αν ψάξεις λίγο το κανάλι της θα πάρεις μία πρώτη γεύση από αρκετά. Εγώ βέβαια σου έβαλα αυτό με το κοκατίλ........ ε τι να κάνουμε, οι αδυναμίες δεν είναι για να κρύβονται.    ::  

Καλή επιλογή!

[youtube:1pkcrg6l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFTtTb_G1eY[/youtube:1pkcrg6l]

----------


## τραπεζιτης

Πρώτον ευχαριστώ πολυ  για το καλοσώρισμα,Αντρέα  για αυτό το πουλι  που εχεις ανεβασει λεω,Ελενα  επειδη  το κυριο  χόμπι μου ειναι τα  ενυδρεία  και ειδικά τα θαλασσινά θα σου πω  ότι  οσες  φορες πηρα  κατι   σε  ζωντανό οργανισμό  απο ιδιώτη  και οχι απο  pet  πηγε   στραβά,επειτα  οταν παρεις κατι απο pet το βλέπεις  ενώ από καποιον που δεν σε ξέρει και δεν τον ξέρεις  μάλλον  δεν θα ειναι αυτό που θελεις,Μarlene  εχω  δει και αλλα  παπαγαλακια και μου αρεσαν πολυ περισσότερο  όπως  ο  zako  και εαν δεν ειχα τα ενυδρεία  να μου τρώνε τοσο χρόνο θα έπερνα ενα  αλλα  θελω  καποιον παπαγάλο  να μπορεί να τον έχω σε μεγαλο  κλουβί εξω.εχω  ενα παρα πολυ μεγάλο κλουβί  το οποιο τα εχω   σε μια  πέργκολα και εκει θέλω  να εχω τον παπαγάλο και οχι μέσα στό σπίτι.

----------


## andreas142

Φοβάμαι πως οι παπαγάλοι δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν σε κλούβα αυλής το χειμώνα γιατι είναι πουλιά που προέρχονται απο Τροπικά Κλίματα και συπεπώς ένας βαρύς χειμώνας ίσως τα κάνει να κρυώσουν .Οι ροζέλες απο οτί έχω ακούσει είναι πουλιά που πολύ δύσκολα γίνονται ήμερα . Ενάς φίλος μου αγόρασε αυτή που σού έδειξα σε φωτογραφία είναι 1 έτους και την πήρε 130 ευρω απο Αθήνα . Στην Καλαμάτα την έχω βρεί και με 85 ευρω . Από ότι καταλαβαίνω όσο θέλουν τα πωλούν.

 Γιατί δε παίρνεις* καρδερίνες* που κελαηδούν και όλας και  είναι μέρος της Ελληνικής πανίδας και φαντάζομαι θα αντέχουν σε μία κλούβα αυλής?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γιατί δε παίρνεις καρδερίνες που κελαηδούν και όλας και  είναι μέρος της Ελληνικής πανίδας και φαντάζομαι θα αντέχουν σε μία κλούβα αυλής?


*ΤΑ Άγρια πουλιά ανήκουν στη φύση*

Αντρέα είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας των ιθαγενών και γενικώς των αγρών πουλιώ και φυσικά αυτών που στείνουν δίχτυα και τα πιάνουν.
Διάβασε και αυτό απο το υπο-φόρουμ των ιθαγενών.Το ποστ αυτό θα διαγραφεί αύριο.
Κανόνες και όροι συμμετοχής στις συζητήσεις:
*-Το GreekBirdClub καταδικάζει και απορρίπτει ως ιδέα και ως πρακτική την τακτική της αιχμαλωσίας άγριων πουλιών, καθώς και την παράνομη παρακράτησή τους.
-Απαγορεύονται οι συζητήσεις που είναι σχετικές με την αιχμαλωσία πουλιών.
-Απαγορεύεται η παροχή οποιασδήποτε βοήθειας σε μέλη τα οποία αποδεδειγμένα αιχμαλωτίζουν πουλιά.
-Για την ζήτηση πληροφοριών φροντίδας κάθε ιδιοκτήτης ιθαγενούς οφείλει στο πρώτο ποστ να δημοσιεύει φωτογραφία στην οποία θα φαίνεται καθαρά το δαχτυλίδι του πουλιού.
-Αποδεκτά γίνονται μόνο θέματα τα οποία γίνονται για πουλιά με δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου.
-Οι Συντονιστές διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να αρνηθούν τη δημοσίευση ποστ που παραβιάζει κάποιον απο τους παραπάνω κανόνες.
-Κάθε θέμα, και κάθε ποστ πρώτα περνούν απο την έγκριση των Συντονιστών για να δημοσιευτούν.
-Οι Διαχειριστές διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να προβούν σε περιορισμό δικαιωμάτων των μελών που αποδεδειγμένα αιχμαλωτίζουν πουλιά, ή που επαναλαμβανόμενα παραβιάζουν τους παραπάνω κανόνες.
*

----------


## andreas142

Φυσικά και είμαι κατά της πρακτικής της αιχμαλωσίας άγριων πτηνών . Εγώ ενοώ καρδερίνες που έχουν αναπαραχθεί από εκτροφείς και δεν έχουν αιχμαλωτιστεί

----------


## andreascrete

Σε αγγελία στο ίντερνετ κάποιος εκτροφέας ζητούσε ανταλλαγή η έδινε με χαμηλή τιμή 5 ροσέλες - 2 ζευγάρια και ένα ακόμα σε τιμή που κάνουν στα μαγαζιά οι 2 απο αυτές.
Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα γιατί την έβαλε πριν 2 βδομάδες, αλλά μπορείς να το κοιτάξεις.
Τα πουλιά που έδειχνε είναι αυτά.
Τσέκαρε το wall με τα σχόλια σου, εκεί σου δίνω πληροφορίες για να το ψάξεις αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## τραπεζιτης

φιλοι μου  ευχαριστώ  για την βοηθειά σας  αλλα οπως προειπα  εχω  μεσα στο σπίτι  2   ενυδρεία  300 λιτρα   γλυκου  και  ενός  τονου  θαλασσα.Εχω  μια  πέργκολα  70 τετραγωνικά σκεπαστή από επάνω  και  κλείνει  με  τέντες γυρω γυρω  εκει εχω   καναρίνια  παραδίσια 2  καρδερίνες  εκτροφείου .εχω λοιπον και μια  κλούβα  που ειχα μεσα 2 περδικες και τις οποιες  αφησα  στο βουνο για δυο λογους  πρώτον γιατι με τον νεο κανονισμο δεν μπορεις να εχεις  αγριο θηραμα σε  αιχμαλωσία ας  ειναι και απο εκτροφείο οπως ηταν αυτές και δευτερον  μυριζαν  παρα  πολύ  ιδιαίτερα το καλοκαίρι.Μέσα  στο σπίτι εκτός απο τα ενυδρεία  εχω  και δυο  σκυλιά.δεν μπορώ λοιπον  να βάλω  και παπαγάλο,γιατί αλλιώς θα έπερνα ένα  zako αλλα δεν  γίνεται,γιαυτο από κάποια βιβλία που  διάβασα  μόνο  οι  ροζέλες ειναι ανθεκτικές για έξω αρκεί να μην ειναι σε  ρευμα αερα αλλωστε εδω  στήν  Κρήτη  βαρύ χειμώνα δεν εχουμε και σημερα ειχαμε  25  βαθμούς

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ ωραίες οι Ροζέλες έχουν κάτι διαφορετικό πάνω τους

----------


## τραπεζιτης

Φίλοι  μου  καλό  απόγευμα,περασαν  10  ημέρες  από τοτε  που  άρχισα  να  ψαχνω  για  να αγοράσω  ένα  ζευγάρι  ροζέλες απο  pet shop και  τίποτα ακόμα,υπάρχει κάποιος να γνωρίζει  εκτροφέα  και να  μου  δώσει  στοιχεία  του  να   επικοινωνίσω  μαζί του  

ευχαριστώ  προκαταβολικά   ::

----------


## andreascrete

> Φίλοι  μου  καλό  απόγευμα,περασαν  10  ημέρες  από τοτε  που  άρχισα  να  ψαχνω  για  να αγοράσω  ένα  ζευγάρι  ροζέλες απο  pet shop και  τίποτα ακόμα,υπάρχει κάποιος να γνωρίζει  εκτροφέα  και να  μου  δώσει  στοιχεία  του  να   επικοινωνίσω  μαζί του  
> 
> ευχαριστώ  προκαταβολικά


Tσέκαρε τα σχόλια που σου στέλνουμε.

----------


## τραπεζιτης

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από τραπεζιτης
> 
> Φίλοι  μου  καλό  απόγευμα,περασαν  10  ημέρες  από τοτε  που  άρχισα  να  ψαχνω  για  να αγοράσω  ένα  ζευγάρι  ροζέλες απο  pet shop και  τίποτα ακόμα,υπάρχει κάποιος να γνωρίζει  εκτροφέα  και να  μου  δώσει  στοιχεία  του  να   επικοινωνίσω  μαζί του  
> 
> ευχαριστώ  προκαταβολικά  
> 
> 
> Tσέκαρε τα σχόλια που σου στέλνουμε.


Επικοινώνησα  με το  φίλο  που  μου  ειπες   αλλα  αυτα τα ενυδρειακα  που  εχω δεν του  κανουν  και  απ΄οτι   ειδα  τις δίνει ολες μαζι  και εγω τι να τις κανω τοσες πολλες

----------


## Antigoni87

Μόνο μια παράκληση: προτιμήστε πμ όταν αναφέρετε την πηγή της αγοράς που προτείνετε, για λόγους προστασίας του ίδιου του φόρουμ!  ::  

Ευχαριστώ  :: 

Υγ. χάρισέ τις, αν είναι καλή η τιμή και θες να κρατήσεις μόνο 2!  ::

----------


## τραπεζιτης

Βεβαίως   και δεν θα πω  κάτι  στον αερα  αλλα  μονο με   πμ  αλλα  αυτο  που μου  προτείνεις  το εχω  ειδη  κανει  και δεν θελει κανεις  να   αναλάβει  παπαγάλο  μιας και το  κυριο  χόμπι της παρεας  ειναι  τα θαλασσινα   ενυδρεία.
Κάποιον   εκτροφέα  δεν μπορει  θα  γνωρίζουν  οι ποιο  παλαιοί, σοβαρό  βεβαια  γιατί  βλέπω και εδω  πολλα  παρατράγουδα  όπως  και  στις   ενυδρειακές  παραγγελίες.

----------


## Antigoni87

Περίμενε λοιπόν να δουν το θέμα όσοι έχουν να προτείνουν κάποιον εκτροφέα (στα Χανιά δεν είμαι σίγουρη, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ταξιδέψει ως εκεί το πουλί)

----------


## Antigoni87

* [user:2txdksra]andreas142[/user:2txdksra],, είπα παραπάνω να συνεννοείστε με πμ όταν πρόκειται να δώσετε πληροφορίες για εκτροφείς! ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ οι διαφημίσεις εκτροφέων στο φόρουμ. Αποδεχόμαστε κάποιους κανόνες όταν γραφόμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ και οφείλουμε να τους διαβάζουμε και να τους τηρούμε. Τα μηνύματα θα διαγραφούν από τους διαχειριστές της ενότητας, για ο,τι ανάλογο στείλε πμ στο μέλος.*

----------


## τραπεζιτης

οι  ροζελες   βρεθηκαν   και τις  περιμενω με   καραβι  αυριο   πρωι  ελπιζω  να μην εχουμε   απαγορευτικο. "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" .αυριο   λοιπον   τα  νεοτερα  ισως   και  καποια    φωτο  ::

----------


## andreas142

Γειά! τι έγινέ με τις ροζέλες όλα καλά?

----------


## τραπεζιτης

παιδια  καλο   απογευμα   επιτελους   μετα  απο την κακοκαιρια  και τα  απαγορευτικα  αλλα και την αρνηση  της  blu star  να παρει   πουλια  ασυνοδευτα η  μεγαλη  ΑΝΕΚ  μου τις εφερε

ειναι πανεμορφες αλλα  λιγο  φοβησμενες  και πρεπει  να τους   δωσω  2   μερες  για  να  εγκληματιστουν . "fullyhappy" 

φωτο   σε   2   ημερες  περιμενω  συμβουλες σας   για  καλυτερη  διαμονη  διατροφη  γιατι ειπαμε !!!! απο  ροζελες  και παπαγαλους  γενικα   :sleep:   :sleep:   :sleep:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Άντε άντε τις περιμένουμε πως και πως.

----------


## andreas142

ποτε θα δούμε τις ροζέλες?

----------


## τραπεζιτης

Παιδια  σιγα σιγα  γιατι ειναι   λιγο ντροπαλες,αυριο   πιστευω  να μπορεσω  να παρω  καμια  καλη  φωτο  κα  να  την ανεβασω

προς το παρον   διαβαζω  διαφορα  αν  και δε βλεπω  να εχουν  ροζελες  πολλοι και αυτο  με δυσκολευει  πολυ.

----------


## τραπεζιτης

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Καλό  απόγευμα   ειναι  οι πρωτες  φωτο  που με  αφηνουν  να τις   βγαλω  και  δεν εξαφανιζονται  η μια  στην ανατολή και η αλλη στη  δύση.Ετσι   αγριες   ειναι οι ροζελες  η ειναι νωρις  ακομα

----------


## giannispeshtanis

χρήστο, αυτές είναι eastern rosella???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έτσι φαίνονται.

----------


## andreas142

Παρά πολύ όμορφα πουλιά ! Τίς ροζέλες σου τις έχεις έξω στον κήπο ? μπορείς να βάλεις μία φωτογραφία όλο τους το κλουβί?

----------


## τραπεζιτης

καλησπερα   παιδια   ναι ειναι   ανατολικες  ροζελες  και ειναι  σε μεγαλη  κλουβα
ελπιζω  αυριο  ο καιρος  να ειναι καλυτερος  για  να βγαλω   το  προστατευτικο απο τον αερα 
και να βγαλω   φωτο  ολο  το κλουβι

----------


## xarris21

παιδια εχω μια ροζελα και ειναι σχεδον ημερη δηλαδη τα κανει ολα(βγαινει απο το κλουβι ,τρωει απο το χερι μου) εκτος απο το να ανεβει στο χερι και να τον χαιδεψω

----------


## mitsman

Θα γινει και αυτο.... με τον καιρο!!!

----------

